# Identifying Watch Movement



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Normally don't have any issues with this, but this watch is proving to be difficult

I am Trying to find out the calibre of the movement, under the balance is blank and under the dial just says AS, I'm guessing that the same AS that carried on to make movements but there is no number on it to identify the calibre, is a shame as the crown wheel screw no longer threads into the hole as the hole is knakered

Heres the front, will add a pic of the back when i can locate, anyone recognise it?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a look at Mikrolisk and the letters AS in an oval is registered to Adolf Schild of Grenchen and Selzach, Switzerland. Schild is listed a being a maker of movements. This was in 1909.

Having said that, the one thing I have against that research is that the oval shown as the trademark for Schild appears, shall I say, more "egg shaped" than the one shown in your picture.

Methinks that once we have a picture of the other side, then more knowledgeable than I should be able to help you.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is the other side of the movement, still not been able to identify, any help appreciated


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cracked it!!!

DFC (im Stern) Uhren, Uhrenteile; La Chaux-de-Fonds, Schweiz; registriert am 20.11.1924 Georges Dimier SA Uhren, Uhrenteile; La Chaux-de-Fonds, Schweiz; registriert am 20.11.1924

The DFC in the flattened star says it all.

Check this site http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280#sucheMarker


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cracked it

Check out this site http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280#sucheMarker

Put DFC in the search box and click the arrow button

You come up with:

DFC (im Stern) Uhren, Uhrenteile; La Chaux-de-Fonds, Schweiz; registriert am 20.11.1924 Georges Dimier SA Uhren, Uhrenteile; La Chaux-de-Fonds, Schweiz; registriert am 20.11.1924

That is the maker of your movement. Possibly Gibsons imported the movement, had it finished off with the dial and cased it themselves.

But with that DFC logo you are probably looking at no earlier than 1924.

PS. That is a Swiss made movement.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

so parts for this are gonna be fun to find then?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> so parts for this are gonna be fun to find then?


Not necessarily. Being a Swiss movement you will probably find that some parts can be interchanged with others.

I used to have to have a link on the subject of Ebauches. Unfortunately my previous hard drive fried itself and I can't retrieve the info.

But a good start for you might be a trawl through Roland Ranfft's site to so see if you can identify the calibre of the movement.

From there you may be able to ascertain what may be interchangeable.


----------

